#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Is this thing dangerous?

## palexxxx

Found this black creature whilst doing some weeding in the garden today.  Almost picked him up with a handful of weeds.
20 baht note taken alongside of him for size comparison.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Pale Yes you could be one dead man.
I have only seen 1 of them in Thailand, many small grey ones around.
But those big black ones can kill you

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^ B.S. 

Black scorpion. Sting is painful, like a wasp sting, but not lethal. The smaller, brown ones are more dangerous. Thai will treat them with Tiger Balm, I recommend immediate application of an icepack until swelling goes down.

----------


## Necron99

Scorpions in Thailand have very mild venom, painful but no more dangerous than a wasp sting unless you have an allergy.
In general, the larger the scorpion the less dangerous it's venom.

----------


## fireysteve

on the plus side, after you get stung you can eat it.

----------


## slackula

As I understand it it is dangerous to the old and infirm or the very young.

To a healthy adult I believe it's sting is similar to that of a hornet, so barring any sort of allergic reaction it is not really dangerous but not something you'd want to go looking for.

They are cranky though, when disturbed they come marching at you with the tail and the pincers up. I get rid of them the same way I do with larger spiders: put a glass bowl over it and then a card underneath and throw it off into the shrubbery, or over the wall into the neighbour's garden.

----------


## Boon Mee

Put my boots on one morning neglecting to shake them out beforehand and stepped into one of those scorpions.

Stung kinda so-so.  Not cripplingly painful but the sting on my instep lasted a week or more.

They like to hang out in sheds, old pottery etc & boots...

----------


## OhOh

> They like to hang out in sheds, old pottery etc & boots...


Withnall stoke takes his bow.

----------


## Dillinger

Get a tank and keep him as a pet

----------


## Necron99

Wonder who would win in a fight, him or one of those giant red centipedes.

----------


## slackula

> Wonder who would win in a fight, him or one of those giant red centipedes.


Centipede hands down - you want a leg that looks like a Zeppelin for 2 weeks? Stand on one of those nasty bastards.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Agree. Totally. When I was a kid in North Africa, we used to catch scorpions on the playground and fight them against trapdoor spiders. Scorpions lost every time - same as scorpions vs anthill.

----------


## El Gibbon

They put them in the whiskey along with the bark and twigs..... not bad at all.

E G

----------


## prawnograph

My gf was bitten by one, it was in the bedding
_'Oh well i thought, rather her than me'_
No big fuss (that would have been if I'd been bitten)

and with apologies to Chuck Norris:

"My wife was once bitten by a black scorpion; after three days of excruciating pain and suffering, the scorpion died"

----------


## rubberdiesel

i caught this centipede last month and my worker put them in the whiskey and root tree.
Matt.

----------


## Gipsy

*Heterometrus laoticus*. As quimbian corholla said, the sting is painful but harmless, however some people might develop an  allergic reaction. The sting should therefore be immediately  disinfected.

----------


## hillbilly

> ^ B.S. 
> 
> Black scorpion. Sting is painful, like a wasp sting, but not lethal. The smaller, brown ones are more dangerous. Thai will treat them with Tiger Balm, I recommend immediate application of an icepack until swelling goes down.


DK is correct.

----------


## Bettyboo

To be fair, it looks hard.

Betty

----------


## Nokturnal

> i caught this centipede last month and my worker put them in the whiskey and root tree.
> Matt.


I have a photo of one of these with a tennis ball sized frog dead in its grasp.  Pretty amazing.

----------


## beazalbob69

Here's a couple of nasties the relatives brought to me to look at! Friggin Centipede was about a foot long! FIL said it was a small one.

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ B.S. 
> 
> Black scorpion. Sting is painful, like a wasp sting, but not lethal. The smaller, brown ones are more dangerous. Thai will treat them with Tiger Balm, I recommend immediate application of an icepack until swelling goes down.


Spoken accurately, Davis.

The larger crusted black ones aren't as nearly dangerous as the smaller brown-reddish variety - they're nasty.

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^ B.S. 
> 
> Black scorpion. Sting is painful, like a wasp sting, but not lethal. The smaller, brown ones are more dangerous. Thai will treat them with Tiger Balm, I recommend immediate application of an icepack until swelling goes down.
> 
> 
> Spoken accurately, Davis.
> ...


We got lots of the little ones in our shop. They hide behind the boxes. Warm and dry is what they like.

----------


## Koetjeka

Black scorpions can't kill, unless you're a midget or child. You can also eat those scorpions. 

Small white/brownish scorpions (about 1-2cm long) can kill you. One of those little guys got my last year when I was doing the dishes, luckily I was rushed to the hospital.

Oh and those centipedes are very deadly too, never seen one around my home but last year I saw one in the class room.

----------


## shaggersback

Aparently there are no indiginous potentially lethal scorpions in Thailand.
Take that with a grain of salt tho.

----------


## shaggersback

Poisonous Scorpions of Thailand

----------


## stickmansucks

Does not seem friendly <3

----------


## Rural Surin

> Aparently there are no indiginous potentially lethal scorpions in Thailand.
> Take that with a grain of salt tho.


Beware your bollocks area when sleeping...

----------


## Rainfall

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> Wonder who would win in a fight, him or one of those giant red centipedes.
> 
> 
> Centipede hands down - you want a leg that looks like a Zeppelin for 2 weeks? Stand on one of those nasty bastards.


I put my money on the scorpion. The centipede has only those tiny pincers next to the antennae to deliver its venom, no way they can penetrate the scorpion's armour. Which has some more weapons than venom only.

----------


## chassamui

They are both evil looking bastards, but harmless when cut into little pieces with a machete and cremated. 

Just to make sure like.

----------


## crepitas

555 as said, the little ginger ones are more painful..problem is the buggers just freeze and wait for you so hard to see. Garden/ farm work requires heavy gloves ...got a few pairs which rarely remember to use..of course best keep 'em in the fridge otherwise the little venomous buggers might _move in_.
Used to have an old pair of shoes I used around the farm..kept 'em outside. Went to put 'em on and thought I was brushing out a leaf ( no glasses)...was a frickin nest of little buggers. 
Been stung many times by scorpions ..not as painful as some type of big black ants...
...pain killers and scotch..plus topical tiger balm , eucalyptus etc.

Paranoia is the best _prevention_..lol

----------


## slackula

> I put my money on the scorpion. The centipede has only those tiny pincers next to the antennae to deliver its venom, no way they can penetrate the scorpion's armour. Which has some more weapons than venom only.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> ^ B.S. 
> 
> Black scorpion. Sting is painful, like a wasp sting, but not lethal. The smaller, brown ones are more dangerous. Thai will treat them with Tiger Balm, I recommend immediate application of an icepack until swelling goes down.


Yep..

----------


## Nokturnal

Here we are... Looked all over for these photos. Quality is a bit shite but i stumbled on this when taking the dogs for a piss in the middle of the night. The frog was already dead btw.

----------


## terry57

^

When I had my dive shop on Koh Tao those evel fuckers used to love hiding in booties and wet suits.

We would warn all the punters to check there gear before donning the equipment.

Seen quite a few pulled out of booties and wet suits.

Bastard things. Not of this world.

----------


## Nokturnal

Evil pretty well sums them.  I smashed the fucker above thinking the frog might escape, The little fuker was already dead though.  Haven't seen another since.

----------


## slackula

> Evil pretty well sums them. I smashed the fucker above thinking the frog might escape, The little fuker was already dead though. Haven't seen another since.


Agreed. I don't like killing things just for the sake of it but centipedes, cobras and mosquitoes get dispatched with extreme malice if they wander into my sphere.

Scorpions and spiders get caught and released if they are willing to play along, otherwise the judge, jury and executioner (i.e. me) gets out the perma-ban hammer and sends them off to arachnid heaven.

----------


## Nokturnal

Yep basically anything that can bring harm to my kid or dogs is fair game, Especially mosquitoes.  Anything non harmful my wife usually insists that I catch and release it. 

My daughter is a big Rapunzel fan (tangled,whatever) So the jing-joks are all "pascal" to her. So they're safe as well.

----------


## Koetjeka

> Aparently there are no indiginous potentially lethal scorpions in Thailand.
> Take that with a grain of salt tho.


Tell that to the guy who died here in this village 2 years ago because of a scorpion. He might have had an allergy but there's no way of knowing that for sure.

----------

